# Resources > Education Center >  >  2 possible tutorials : "Ending a dry spell" and...

## wasup

And "increasing dream realism".  The first one would be more like the "LD experiance checklist" with a list of things to try to end a dry spell.  I'm not as willing to write that one all by myself, but more with many people contributing ideas (let's say, in "general discussion") on how to end a dry spell and put it in a big cohesive list.  

I'm willing to right the second one though.  It would be quite beneficial for people who have crappy LDs and think it isn't even worth it.  I would include many methods that would practice for increasing realism in AND out of the dream.  I would probably have someone else help add some things that I forgot, but mainly I would do it by myself.  After having a good lucid dream last night, and knowing the potential of a lucid dream (or at least I think I do), I know how much realism is a factor in a lucid dream.  In general, it doesn't matter how much control or length of the lucid dream if it isn't real.  If it isn't real, you might as well just imagine things while awake (the same thing as a crappy lucid dream...).  I would like some assent on this before writing it.  I also would have to wait until the weekend because I can't afford spending 1 - 2 hours on it during the week because of school and everything.  So, what do you think?

----------


## Placebo

Sounds good - on both counts.
I'm trying to end a dry spell at the moment, so I would appreciate the first article
I don't mind helping out - perhaps writing the first article based on some collective ideas and whatever I experience getting out of this dry spell

Do you have any particular ideas in mind for the first point
The obvious points I can think of
 - Start from the bottom and make sure your foundations for LDing are sound - eg. recall (& DJ)
 - Become passionate and determined - make sure LDing is on your mind
 - Form a list of things you'd love to do or to prove... this makes determination a lot better
 - Try techniques like WB2B - which can greatly speed up recovery
 - Get back into the usual rythm of dream signs, etc
 - HILD - a possible boost to LDs. Can be used for both wake and dream induced LDs

I'll add more as I think of them

----------


## wasup

Done with increasing dream realism.  Please read (I doubt you will....(EDIT: By that I mean I doubt anyone will because it is too long  :tongue2: ))...

----------


## wasup

Done with ending a dry spell.  Please look.

----------


## Placebo

Great!! Thanks... looking...

----------

